# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Royal Star [Alcantara]

## pantelis2009

Αυτό το Κορεάτικο ταχύπλοο με το όνομα ALCANTARA που είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά κοντά στα Σελήνια .......ξέρει κανείς τι είναι και για ποιον ήρθε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## despo

Μηπως είναι το ενα απο τα δυο ταχύπλοα που περιμένουν για τη Σητζετ ;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Μηπως είναι το ενα απο τα δυο ταχύπλοα που περιμένουν για τη Σητζετ ;


Πράγματι, πρέπει να είναι το λεγόμενο High Speed Jet!

----------


## kalypso

Πρόκειται για το ex.Royal Star το οποίο μας είχε επισκεφτεί και το Μάρτιο του 2012 και είχε περάσει απο το Νεο Μώλο Δραπετσωνας πριν φύγει για το Jeju της Κορέας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε ας το δούμε και σε μία φωτό (έστω και παλιά) για να ξέρουμε και για τι μιλάμε.

ShipSpotting.com

© Alexander Portas

Περιέργως, σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως τωρινό του όνομα το _ROYAL STAR_ και ως προηγούμενο το _ALCANTARA_.

_Name: Royal Star
IMO :   9059042
Flag :   South Korea
MMSI : 440326990
Callsign :        DSHP5
Former name(s) :   Alcantara (Until 2012 Mar)
Vessel type :   Ro-ro/passenger Ship
Gross tonnage :        3,046 tons
Summer DWT :         198 tons
Home port :    Mokpo
Class society : Korean Shipping Register
Build year :     1995
Builder :    Navantia Carenas San Fernando, San Fernando, Spain
Owner & Manager :    Sea World Express Ferry, Mokpo, South Korea_

----------


## leo85

Θα περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις του!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πρόκειται για το ex.Royal Star το οποίο μας είχε επισκεφτεί και το Μάρτιο του 2012 και είχε περάσει απο το Νεο Μώλο Δραπετσωνας πριν φύγει για το Jeju της Κορέας!


Αν .......λέω αν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του λες, τότε θα είναι αυτό.
Φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στις 14/03/2012. στην πρώτη βγαίνει με τα P/K από Δραπετσώνα και στη δεύτερη την ώρα που περνά ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα και Ψυτάλλεια. 

ALCANTARA 01 14-03-2012.jpg ALCANTARA 04 14-03-2012.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ακριβώς αυτο φιλε Παντελη!

----------


## leo85

> Αν .......λέω αν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του λες, τότε θα είναι αυτό.
> Φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στις 14/03/2012. στην πρώτη βγαίνει με τα P/K από Δραπετσώνα και στη δεύτερη την ώρα που περνά ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα και Ψυτάλλεια. 
> 
> ALCANTARA 01 14-03-2012.jpg ALCANTARA 04 14-03-2012.jpg


Τίποτα δεν σου ξεφεύγει...........

----------


## speedrunner

> Μηπως είναι το ενα απο τα δυο ταχύπλοα που περιμένουν για τη Σητζετ ;


Πότε έγιναν δύο?????




> Πράγματι, πρέπει να είναι το λεγόμενο High Speed Jet!


Δεν ταιριάζει απόλυτα με τα στοιχεία που δίνει στo site της η sea jets για το HighSpeed Jet.




> Όνομα Πλοίου
> HIGH SPEED JET
> 
> Μήκος
> 96
> 
> Πλάτος
> 26
> 
> ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα στοιχεία που δίνουν οι διάφορες βάσεις δεδομένων έχουν αποκλείσεις σε σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Εγώ πάντως επιμένω πως πρόκειται για το High Speed Jet!

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=speedrunner;543178]Πότε έγιναν δύο?????



Στην παρουσίαση του Terajet, είπαν οτι θα έχουν άλλα 2 ταχύπλοα την επόμενη χρονιά.

----------


## speedrunner

> Στην παρουσίαση του Terajet, είπαν οτι θα έχουν άλλα 2 ταχύπλοα την επόμενη χρονιά.


Αναφέρονται στο SeaSpeed Jet που είναι στην Χαλκίδα απο την άνοιξη και ετοιμάζεται για το 2015, και περιμένουμε* ένα* ακόμη, το Highspeed Jet!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

ΔΕΝ ειναι το Highspeed jet, απλα τυχαινει να εχουν καποια ομοια χαρακτηριστικα . Αν ηρθε για να μείνει , τοτε λογικα ειναι ο αντικαταστατης του GOLDEN BLAZE που αναμενεται;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά που πήγε οεο??????? Το είδε κανείς που έχει πάει??????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα πέριξ του Πειραιά κατά 99% δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται. Μήπως την έκανε για καμμία Αυλίδα (Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας) ???

Να πω για ακόμα μία φορά, ότι ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι λάθος. Το πλοίο ονομάζεται _ROYAL STAR_, το ALCANTARA ήταν το προηγούμενο όνομα του.

----------


## speedrunner

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, το έχει δει κανείς με τα μάτια του ότι είναι εδώ ή βασιστήκαμε σε ένα στίγμα στο AIS που μπορεί να είναι και λάθος????

----------

